
Excel Add-In for Azure ML - sytelus
http://blogs.technet.com/b/machinelearning/archive/2015/09/01/excel-add-in-for-azure-ml.aspx
======
osullivj
The page to get the addin says it's Excel 2013 SP1 or later. What kind of
addin is this? Is it an XLL or an xlam? Or something else...

